# G10 Quartz Watches Wont Go



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all, I have two CWC G10 Quartz watches. About 6 months ago I decided to use my automatic Seiko instead. I stored the watches with the batteries removed. The batteries were just about new. On trying to get one going, I replace the battery and the hatch and it won't go. Tried the other one and the same happened, or didn't happen. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Jim Attrill said:


> Hi all, I have two CWC G10 Quartz watches. About 6 months ago I decided to use my automatic Seiko instead. I stored the watches with the batteries removed. The batteries were just about new. On trying to get one going, I replace the battery and the hatch and it won't go. Tried the other one and the same happened, or didn't happen. What am I doing wrong?


Were the batteries the ones you removed or fresh ones?

If they were the ones you removed , i'd try fresh ones first , and if they were fresh ones i'd try gently cleaning the contacts they may have oxidized whilst in storage.


----------



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes, I'll try that. The batteries have 1.56v according to my voltmeter so that should be ok...

I just rubbed the battery on a piece of paper, inserted it and now I have one watch that goes! :thumbup:

Thanks Andy :notworthy:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Jim Attrill said:


> Yes, I'll try that. The batteries have 1.56v according to my voltmeter so that should be ok...
> 
> I just rubbed the battery on a piece of paper, inserted it and now I have one watch that goes! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Andy :notworthy:


Excellent glad it worked :thumbup:


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

This has happened to 2 of mine. Glad you got the one going. I had to service the one because the hour wheel was dirty/gummed up and jamming on the cannon pinion. The watch ran when it was warm so i guessed it was the brass hour wheel expanding a fraction with the heat enough to free itself. A full service put it right. The other turned out to be a dead circuit. I removed the motion works and the train to test it with no frictional loss. I also cleaned the magnetic stepper in rodico. Still nothing. Finally i cleaned all contacts and the circuit with alcohol swabs. Still nothing so im guessing it is a dead circuit. I think it is a good idea to leaVe the batteries in and pull hte crown. Then if you are not using the watch let it run for at least a day every month. I dont think they like stopping for long periods. This is what seems to have caused the problems for mine.


----------

